
Here's How Much the U.S. Middle Class Has Changed in 45 Years - MarlonPro
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-10/here-s-how-much-the-u-s-middle-class-has-changed-in-45-years
======
baldfat
I was just having this conversation with my Father In-law (Tea Party are a
bunch of liberals to him)

Me: Upper Class is taking Middle Class' money.

Father In-Law: How so? This is the way it has always been. This is how
economies work the rich are the engine of the economy. Nothing new just poor
people wanting a free lunch.

Me: This has never been like this ever and no one is seeing or carrying. Our
GDP is through the roof in growth and the Upper Class is eating all the
profits. Old Money does little to no work for the money they have inherited or
given so why is it always the working poor are considered lazy?

(Spare you the rest)

Now I have more proof.

~~~
ckluis
FWIW the main graphic shows the upper class has grown faster than the other
classes - meaning more people from the other two classes are now in the upper
class.

~~~
baldfat
Which means the great GDP isn't being evenly distributed.

